# World Record long distance shot



## 2Lt_Martin (23 Nov 2002)

I was watching the documentary "Canadians in Afghanistan" and during it one of the officers was in a tent and made a comment about a shot one our snipers made. Apparently the shot was 2500 meters (no it‘s not a typo) and took out the driver of a vehicle. I have heard of this shot in other forums and just wanted to know if anyone here could substantiate it and if so do you know any more details about it. I have been searching the web without much luck..

Anyone else catch this doucmentary.. your thoughts, opinions, rants (ducking)..


----------



## Jarnhamar (23 Nov 2002)

We were talking about that a little while back and i think i remember someone saying that the canadian snipers shot fell just short by a little bit (not sure how much) of the record set by Carlos hatchcock (sp?) in vietnam.  I do hope i‘m wrong though and we do actually have the world record, im not sure though.


----------



## Dacier (23 Nov 2002)

Googled for your pleasure

Webpage says from the Globe and Mail
 http://www.freerepublic.com/focus/news/713521/posts 

A world-record shot by a Canadian sniper detachment could never have been made with the ammunition they were issued when they left Edmonton last winter, the triggerman said in a recent interview. 

The Canadian .50-calibre rounds have a maximum range of between 2,200 and 2,300 metres. The U.S. rounds, they discovered, "fly farther, faster," said Cpl. "Bill", a 26-year-old native of Fogo Island, Nfld. 

The two-man Canadian team, coupled with American Sgt. Zevon Durham of Greenville, S.C., made the kill from 2,430 metres on the second shot. 

The first blew a bag from the hand of their target, an al-Qaeda fighter walking on a road. 

"He didn‘t even flinch," said Bill, who spoke to The Canadian Press on condition that his real name not be used. 

"We made a correction and the next round hit exactly where we wanted it to. Well, a bit to the right." 

The kill, one of more than 20 unofficially accredited to Canadian snipers during Operation Anaconda in Afghanistan‘s Shah-i-Kot Valley, beat the 35-year-old record of 2,500 yards, or 2,250 metres, set by U.S. Marine Gunnery Sgt. Carlos Hathcock in Duc Pho, South Vietnam


----------



## 2Lt_Martin (23 Nov 2002)

Yes good to see that it is in fact a true story, eventually found it on Google myself. Would be nice to see these shooters get the Ameerican medals awarded to them, I haven‘t heard any further news on that side of the story. 2500 meters wow, I would love to know what they were using as far as equipement goes. One story I found has the weapon listed as a MacMillan TAC-50. Trying to find a picture but firewall keeps blocking any sites with info. Also would be nice to see what sort of Optics were used.


----------



## ninty9 (23 Nov 2002)

Heres some info on the weapon:







 http://www.sfu.ca/casr/101-ctac50.htm


----------



## 2Lt_Martin (23 Nov 2002)

Nice piece of kit, maybe Santa will be extra nice to me this year. Probably considered a restricted weapon in Canada I would imagine.


----------



## Hayrick (23 Nov 2002)

Probably prohibited because it is considered a sniper rifle.  Even though you could build a rifle to do much the same thing and call it a long distance target rifle and be fine.  Canadian gun laws are assanine.  :fifty:


----------



## canada (27 Nov 2002)

the shot was a recce sniper det. 2496 meters at night through the window of a jeep,head shot.  When asked what  he was aming at the sniper replied very scarasticly, the engine block (with a big grin on his face).  it is the longest recorded sniper kill in history, beat hathcock by about 300m I think.  :sniper:


----------



## jhill66 (27 Nov 2002)

Last I heard the American medals ( Bronze stars with V Device) were put on hold by the Foriegn Affairs Department


----------



## Jarnhamar (28 Nov 2002)

Wasen‘t hathcock using a machinegun with a scope atop it?
Now THATS luck


----------



## jhill66 (28 Nov 2002)

Hathcock was using a modified .50 CAL M-2 with an optical sigh from an M-85 .50 CAL MG.  At least that is what the official report says.  But I have also read in a book that he was using a modified Remington 700 BDL.    :sniper:


----------



## Fishbone Jones (29 Nov 2002)

I read Hathcock‘s book, the one written by him. He was doing duty on the wire in a camp. His observer and him decided to fool around and took their issue scope and put it on the .50HMG. Sighted it and waited for targets of opportunity. The long shot was not the only kill from that particular gun and position.


----------



## Korus (29 Nov 2002)

that‘s some crazy stuff, recceguy....


----------

